# Best Black Light Reactive Paints?



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to do a few scenes this year that involve black lights and glow in the dark or fluorescent paints. Looking for the best paints that you've found that get a really bright vivid reaction.

Will any fluorescent/glow in the dark paint do or are there some that are more UV reactive? I've done a search here but turned up nothing specifically on which paints are the best.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems to me I've seen the Wildfire brand mentioned somewhere. I don't have any personal experience with it, but here's a link to a site that carries it. The web page itself is pretty glowy

http://www.blacklight.com/BlacklightPaintAndInk?Open&gclid=CJPXhvuL7bECFcJo4Aodcz8AEg

BTW, this may seem self-apparent, but be sure your blacklight really is a true blacklight. I was reading reviews on Amazon.com and this was cited as a possible reason for poor results with a brand of paint advertised as UV reactive.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Roxy! I can always count on you for a quick and accurate answer! I've seen that black lite website before! Just didn't register I guess. My black lights are the true flourescent 2' and 4' lights and have done the trick for many a year. Usually with RIT covered cheesecloth but this year I want to add some color to some scenes.
Thank again!!!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Have not tried any specifically, but this stuff is marketed as 'Ultraglow' ... for $120/lb, it should be!

http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28_45&products_id=383

(Maybe a little goes a long way? ...and you can buy 1oz for ~$10)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

DuPont ChromaDepth is a good brand of UV paint as well. They're just REALLY proud of it.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I've used the Wildfire Optical White, and it really stands out under blacklight, but instantly tones down when the UV light is off. Other folks have also recommended the Clearneon for another UV reactive paint for bright colors when UV is on. I also have gotten the Glonation unpigmented sample pack (http://glonation.com/unpigmented-glow-paint.php) for phosporescent paint that glows well under UV and when the UV is turned off (especially the green and light blue). So it depends upong what effect you want. This link has some more description.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31118


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

If I remember right, AllenH has UV reactive paints in his haunt for a 3D effect. I would ask him as to what he uses because to use them for a professional haunt they would have to have the effect you are wanting. You might try to PM him


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you might want to try something other than paint also depending on the size area you want to cover
..see this thread
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11422
if nothing else some of the comments are funny


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I did a black light display 2 years ago and tested out a lot of stuff. I found that different brands of acrylic paint would have different intensity. Of course the neons worked the best. Fluorescent spray paint was the absolute best, I used it for the skulls, bones, bottles and bugs.









The back of the altar above was painted with neon tempura, I like how in daytime it looked aged and streaky. Wood soaks it up, so it took several coats which was time consuming. I still like the overall result.

The fake flowers were left overs from an Alice in Wonderland fashion editorial I shot, I really lucked out with how black light reactive they were. The jacket on the main figure glowed well, but the plastic mask which was a painted face ( so I didn't have to paint my mannequin) did not, neither did the majority of my dress here, haha!









I attempted a swamp area, didn't turn out the best when we tried to light the water. We used a combo of club soda and Mountain Dew. Our kitchen test turned out great, I think it got way too diluted to work in the large swamp area because we had so much to fill. If we do this again, I think we'll use tracer dyes like the stuff from Muni Supply for any water features.

More photos here if interested.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=989


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the good ideas! I now have a good place to start in looking for paints.

Lilly...that thread is hilarious. I'll pass on the glowing bodily fluids, although the chlorophyll is kind of cool.

APT..that is a really cool dispaly. If anything it gave me MORE ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You may want to check with Devil's Chariot. I believe he used a lot of black light reactive paints in his haunt.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:RIT whitener, but I haven't tried mixing it with paint. I may give that a try and I will post the results. It is my 'go to' for glowing ghosties.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I developed fluorescent fabric paints when I worked in that industry. Basically fluorescent paints that use pigments like Day-Glo transmit light about 2.5 times brighter than regular pigments which is why they are so much brighter. And of course they work even better under black fluorescent lights. Optical brighteners like RIT will fluoresce under black lights but you can only achieve a white-ish color. If you want a strong color use fluorescent pigmented paint. FYI- RIT is used to treat fabric but really isn't made to add to paint. You'd have to experiment it's effectiveness and the ease of mixing it into paint. A clear paint will work better because pigmented paint will hide some of the brightness. There are optical brighteners used as additives to mix into water based paint and textile coatings. I'm not sure what is available to the consumer.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

lewlew said:


> Thanks everyone for the good ideas! I now have a good place to start in looking for paints.
> 
> Lilly...that thread is hilarious. I'll pass on the glowing bodily fluids, although the chlorophyll is kind of cool.
> 
> APT..that is a really cool dispaly. If anything it gave me MORE ideas! Thanks!


No problem, so glad it gave you more ideas! That seems to be the curse/blessing of this forum filled with fabulous freaks! I love working with black light, I also worked with the chroma depth theory and had chroma depth glasses for the ToTs and their parents, so it was 3D plus backlight, huge hit. I will somehow incorporate it into this year's theme. Can't wait to see what you do!


----------

